# It's Time For the Ladies to Step It Up!!



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

*It's Time For the U.S. Ladies to Step It Up!!*

*It's Time For The U.S. Ladies To Step It Up.*
I started writing about the LPGA a couple of years back. The fact that this blog has been as successful as it is (it has spent many weeks as the #1 golf blog on the Internet), is a tribute to the loyalty of the hard core LPGA fans. I am of the opinion that the LPGA is the best kept secret in the world of sports. All the girls are so incredibly cooperative with the fans. There is no other sport that you can go to where you are practically guaranteed of getting your favorite player's signature on any hat, ball, or whatever item you would like signed. The girls are always very fan friendly. I always urge everyone to go to a tournament. I feel that if they do, they will want to go back again and again. My wife and I still have Ohio, St. Andrews, Scotland, and Edmonton to look forward to attending on this year's schedule. As you all can see, I never advertise on my blog, or make a single penny. My main objective here is to promote the LPGA, the game I truly love. 

The problem I am having now is that love is turning into frustration. I can't understand why an American roster that includes such outstanding players as: Stacy Lewis, Paula Creamer, Cristie Kerr, Brittany Lincicome, Brittany Lang, Lexi Thompson, Jessica Korda, Angela Stanford, etc., can come up so small during the biggest of tournaments. 

Inbee Park's win at the Wegman's LPGA Championship this past weekend was the ninth consecutive major championship won by an Asian player. Yes, read that again, that is 0 for 9 for the Americans in major championships. In fact Americans have won only 4 of the last 23 majors. That is completely unacceptable. They haven't done that well in total events this year either, winning only 4 of the first 13 tournaments on the schedule. 

For complete article: 
TONY'S LPGA REPORT: It's Time For the U.S. Ladies to Step it Up.


----------



## edricwage (Jan 15, 2013)

*Florida Golf Course*

Well,that's the result of the game,we can't control that,that's how the game was played! Inbee Park still won..


----------

